# Retirees



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I see Heidi from Aria Maltese has retirees to place. I think she has such precious maltese.
She also owns Cosy's daddy who has two puppies on the ground now that may be in the show
ring soon. YAY!!! :biggrin: 

Ariamaltese.com


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Her babies are beautiful and they always have the most precious "baby" face!! I love looking at her website!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brit stop it, I would love to have a retired baby. What beautiful dogs she has


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Heidi's dogs are beautiful! Especially Cosy's Dad!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What gorgeous dogs. Wish i could get another.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 10 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838622


> I see Heidi from Aria Maltese has retirees to place. I think she has such precious maltese.
> She also owns Cosy's daddy who has two puppies on the ground now that may be in the show
> ring soon. YAY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ariamaltese.com[/B]



no don't stop . .keep it coming :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know which retirees are being placed?


----------

